# Zywall USG-50 + 2x WAN connections



## samclarke666 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I hope someone here can help - i'll try my hardest to explain our setup in a non-confusing matter.

Basically, long story short, our old IT guy here set up a firewall (which I always thought was unnecessary, but that's another story!) and 2x WAN connections as the internet where we are was always quite flaky. Now i'm a techy guy myself, but this was entirely new to me, anyway, he has since vacated and un contactable and we have an issue that i'd like a bit of help sorting!

At present, 1x WAN connection is working absolutely fine. Zyxel 1 port router, DHCP, NAT, UPNP ect all disabled, with an IP setup which I believe to be the WAN ip, (82.152. etc) with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.252.

On the firewall side, this router is connected to the WAN 2 port running a fixed IP

That IP is the same as the above (82.152 etc) but the end number is one higher than the actual IP, in this instance this number is 150 as opposed to the actual ip which is 149. The subnet mask is 255.255.255.252 and the default gateway is the WAN ip ending in 149.

As far as I can tell, this is as far as the configuration going, but with the other WAN connection (Connected to WAN port 1 on the Zywall) i have mimicked the settings but to no avail. One thing I notice is when i disable NAT on this router, i lose access to the control panel, which means having to plug it into a laptop and re-enable. 

I set the same subnet mask, and got the IP from google, but when i enable WAN 1, the internet drops off, despite both lights on the port flashing (i presume to mean data is both sending and receiving)

I'm at an absolute loss here - I can't fathom why one router is working fine, and the other isn't.

Just FYi, the connection causing me issues, if i plug this router directly into a laptop running DHPC the internet works absolutely fine, so I know that the actual connection / username/password do work.

Any help with this would be FANTASTIC.

Many thanks,
Sam


----------



## samclarke666 (Feb 20, 2014)

Bump. Any ideas?


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

It sounds confusing to me with your terms.

You have 2 routers connected to a 3rd router (USG-50) which has 2 WAN ports to ADSL.

If everything works with DHCP enabled why not leave it that way?

Perhaps the Mask is incorrect. Here is a mask calculator if you wish to disable DHCP.
Online IP Subnet Calculator


----------



## samclarke666 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry for confusing.

We have a Zywall and 2 single port routers with 2 ADSL lines. One router works fine but the other doesn't

DHCP is enabled on our SBS server


----------

